# Capybara?



## shaneo95

Anybody ever kept them and know where to get them from?


----------



## DiegotheDestroyer

I saw one in a zoo in Spain once (sorry, I'm not really helping)


----------



## SnakeBreeder

Pretty sure they are at edinburgh zoo.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Most zoos have Capybara! 

They are the world's largest rodents. They need to be kept near water, as this is their safe escape route when threatened. They are herbivorous. Males have a large scent gland on the top of their heads.

I have never kept them, this is just what I know about them!


----------



## Pouchie

Capybara are Jay's dream animal but I have only ever seen them for sale at over £2,000 which seems extortionate.


----------



## *burnleygirl*

2 grand for a capybara! that doesnt really seem too bad to me as you have to think of f they were cheaper everyone would have them and you would get people neglecting them.

im not getting at you as i should think that you care for your animals brilliantly.

i have also heard that they can be quite visous!!


----------



## Matt Lusty

There are quite a few private Capybara keepers in the UK. They breed quite readily and most zoos are inundated with them. They need a lot of space and as mentioned a water area as well as a mud puddle area are also needed. If bought from a responsible keeper who has had time to handle the young, then this is more preferable, but if they are left in an open area, then this can be quite difficult to acheive. They are large animals and as such have large teeth! A disgruntled Capybara can bite nastily, but the first port of call is to evade a confrontation, by diving into water and hiding until the threat has gone


----------



## shaneo95

Been looking around for some but cant find any does anybody know where to look also is it worth calling up zoos and see where they get theres from?


----------



## Matt Lusty

Take a look here 

Capybara : TSKA Exotics!, Specialist Keepers Association


----------



## herp mad

i've worked with capybara in college and they are fantastic animals but as its ben said already they need large amounts of water and a large enclosure with high fencing as they care very good at jumping. They can also be very aggressive. Also they do well in groups and not on their own.


----------



## Pouchie

*burnleygirl* said:


> 2 grand for a capybara! that doesnt really seem too bad to me as you have to think of f they were cheaper everyone would have them and you would get people neglecting them.
> 
> im not getting at you as i should think that you care for your animals brilliantly.
> 
> i have also heard that they can be quite visous!!


 
In comparison to any other exotic animal, £2,000 is megabucks for these.

Not sure why the high valuation. You could buy 4 lions or 4 coatimundi or even a primate for this money. A capybara is just a rodent and not a rare one either.


----------



## stubeanz

as said before they have massive teeth! i would hate to get bit by one:whip: 
also they possibly have one of the smellyist poos in the world, they like to drop them in their water area and so needs cleaning out every day! 
on a good note the young are very cute and will take food out of your hands :2thumb:
stu


----------

